# Cactus pot



## TMAC (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is a cactus pot cast in orange alumilite. Slate over glass with a striker head also cast with smaller cactus.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

Cast cactus always looks cool ! Nicely done


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 30, 2014)

Shadows are not allowed only toes!!

Cool Pot!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to try one of those now good job.


----------



## TMAC (Apr 30, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Shadows are not allowed only toes!!
> 
> Cool Pot!!


Yes my photography skills leave a lot to be desired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Great.

Ray


----------



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

that's very nice, I really like the color


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2014)

I love the looks of the casted cactus. There's hasn't been one that I have seen that I didn't like. I bet it screams too....cactus and slate are a match made in heaven....


----------



## TMAC (May 1, 2014)

Yeah it really sounds nice. Thanks for the comments to all


----------

